# Ant plant seedling ......Hydnophytum Formicarum



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been growing this from a seed that my antplant produced.










The little red ball is what the fruiting seed looks like on the plant.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very cool

Greg, where did you get the orginal from ? BJ?

Shawn


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you have to pollinate a flower or anything like that for it to fruit?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Shawn, I did the get original plants from BJ. They had a whole bunch of them a while back. I got two of them. They are pictured in my new Amazonicus viv. They were on the expensive side but for such an unique epiphyte its worth it. If I get more from them ill bring you a seedling next time we meet up......how far are you from BJ? 


Ryan, When I bought the plants there were little green nubs like you can see next to the red fruit in the picture. The little green ones got larger and truned red so I dotn know what it takes to get these guys to produce. But I hope they continue to grow these seeds. I would love to trade them with people.


----------

